# Weight loss and penis size



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Have any men here lost a significant amount of weight and had a noticeable increase in penis size? 

I stumbled across something yesterday that said for every 30-50lbs a man has to lose, there’s an inch of penis hidden.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

LeananSidhe said:


> Have any men here lost a significant amount of weight and had a noticeable increase in penis size?
> 
> I stumbled across something yesterday that said for every 30-50lbs a man has to lose, there’s an inch of penis hidden.


well you can see a difference as the fat pad covering the pubic bone shrinks. I don't know about the lbs/inch ratio but if it were true, I'd think we'd see a lot of anorexic looking men


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

My husband is very overweight with a fairly short penis...so I’m very intrigued by the idea that he may have a few more inches hidden away. Lol. 

I think I’ll “accidentally” leave the article I read up for him to find and see if it motivates him. Probably not but just in case.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.

I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.

The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.
> 
> I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.
> 
> The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


That is so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.
> 
> I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.
> 
> The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


Just had to say, I love everything about this post! Great job! My XH was average, probably 6, but as he gained weight, it shortened due to that huge fat pad. So I imagine it works in reverse. 

Time to put that article where he will stumble upon it! >


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

So if lose about 120-150lbs I can be in pornos?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

LeananSidhe said:


> Have any men here lost a significant amount of weight and had a noticeable increase in penis size?
> 
> I stumbled across something yesterday that said for every 30-50lbs a man has to lose, there’s an inch of penis hidden.


i had a buddy of mine say the same thing once, of course i informed him that the reason his penis was larger is because he couldn't see all of it over his belly, he also found out he had bigger feet.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I know a guy whose father in law was one of the inventors of penis enlargement surgery. He started by doing lipsuction of the fat pad around the pubic to increase the visible length. Then her started fat injections to increase girth, then he started cutting the ligament to release more of the penis out of the body. To this day it's never been perfected and some people end up deformed or having retraction, where their penis actually gets shorter. 

I was reading a massive study about penis size and was very surprised by how small the average size is. I wonder if there is any data on penis size with relation to body fat. Based on the study I would be much larger than average but I wonder, if the pool was only men with low body fat like me, I would be average in that group.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Just had to say, I love everything about this post! Great job! My XH was average, probably 6, but as he gained weight, it shortened due to that huge fat pad. So I imagine it works in reverse.
> 
> Time to put that article where he will stumble upon it! >


There is a drawback that she never had to get used to before, she gets comments that I have become more attractive. (To put it in less than vulgar terms), and she needs to keep me happy. (Really? I know the women who have made this comment, and to be succinct, I would not f*ck them with someone else's dlck) My wife literally has me chasing her until she catches me. Plus, all of this great stuff in the sack, and the only thing I am afraid of, is exhaustion.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Damn!!!! If I get down another 10-15? Whoa nelly! Hahahahaha. But seriously, I have noticed that the older we get, the fat layer right above the pubic hair area is more noticeable. I guess thats why they call it a "****-do"...."your belly is sticks out farther than your **** do..." lol


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Interesting that the Greeks and Romans thought big penises were of the Barbarians and it wasn't a positive trait. Obviously we have all seen the David statue and a few others. Those made me do a little research.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Interesting that the Greeks and Romans thought big penises were of the Barbarians and it wasn't a positive trait. Obviously we have all seen the David statue and a few others. Those made me do a little research.


Maybe they were growers instead of showers.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.
> 
> I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.
> 
> The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


Well done that man. Keep it going. Great story.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.
> 
> I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.
> 
> The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


You have just discovered the cure for male obesity.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

While I never measured, I do know that I noticed a difference when I lost weight a few years ago. My wife didn't notice unfortunately, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Count me in the group who discovered a lot more dlck under the fat. I have always been a big boy. Look at a few of my posts on this. I was about 225 when I married, and at the time it was the lowest weight I had ever achieved. I ballooned up to 325-330 before my second heart attack. I stayed there for the better part of ten years following the attack. During that time, I was diagnosed as a significant type 2 diabetic. I had to take my weight and health in hand or be dead sooner rather than later.
> 
> I started by walking, joined weight watchers, when I plateaued, I undertook a paleo diet, mostly protein, really low fat, and veggies, with low carbs. I am monitored very stringently by my internist. Bottom line, I am now tipping at around 195. I am plateauing right now, and the less you have to lose the harder it is.
> 
> The best news is, that for years, I really did think that I had a relatively small penis maximum 5 inches. Then the weight started coming off. At about 230, I discovered I was average. At less than 200, I discovered I was about 7". My wife remarks that it feels different, in many respects. I was big so a lot of positions were not in our lexicon. Now, at 63, and she is going through something called post menopausal zing or Zest, and we are having amazing sex, every other day (every day when on vacation). So the answer is yes, fat guys are growers rather than showers, and once that layer of fat is gone, what unsheathes is a lot bigger than what was there before. Tell this to every big guy, your **** gets bigger when you lose weight. I never classed myself as anything sexy, wow wwwwooooooohooooo! Guess who became a sexy senior citizen.


That's awesome! Good job!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

LeananSidhe said:


> there’s an inch of penis hidden.



Being a little underweight, I found myself many an inchful of penis. Time to bring the findings to wife for closer inspections.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

